# Put this together yesterday



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 20, 2010)

We got a Schwinn exercise bike at a garage sale for $5 because it had a horn button attached to the handle bars, I don't know why but it was there.  Well then I got to looking at that old exerciser ...

So its my first fixie, and there was a really nice Messinger seat on the exer-bike


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 20, 2010)

So far I am into it for $5 since I picked up the Varsity frame out of the landfill a few years ago             The seat I stole off of one of the wifes bikes. Even thought they weigh aboot 95 pounds the Schwinn exercise bikes are a treasure trove.  Acorn nuts, a fixie conversion kit,  a Schwinn seat tube that is 3 ft long, the giant sprocket, semi-quick release levers a 20" S2 with no hole for a valve stem(I might not need that) and other crazy stuff.  It was like VCR-Hack, if you haven't seen that check it out http://www.comedycentral.com/tosh.0/2010/02/18/this-weeks-viewer-video-vcr-hack/ But the frame is too small for me so the wife is gonna get this one.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 20, 2010)

Good use of leftovers, but I hope you don't have any hills nearby!! -Adam


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 20, 2010)

cool !
now build a motorized trike
out the xrsize .front spindrive.
i piddled with getting  projects
ready for finishing.
i need a cheap camera.


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 22, 2010)

have you ridin that front sprocket yet ?
your legs are gonna be screamin at ya


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes my thighs are still burning!!  I tried to get it up to speed and it took three blocks.   They are starting to hurt from typing about it


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 22, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Yes my thighs are still burning!!  I tried to get it up to speed and it took three blocks.   They are starting to hurt from typing about it




I expect to see phase two w/a pixie sprocket!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 22, 2010)

So very true.  I will keep this one together as a reminder of my follies.
I have a frame picked out for version 2.0 I am going to name it 'The Realist'


----------

